# Spalted sweet gum bowl



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

This chunk of wood has been sitting around in the shop since '07 just waiting for a form. The interesting thing about the spalting is that the large spalt lines are green rather than black as I usually find. I'd read something somewhere about spalt coming in a number of colors but anything other than black is a first for me. About 10x3 and finished with home brew DO and buffed. Comments/critiques always welcome..Bill...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Worth the wait! :thumbsup:

Nice photos also.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks nice to me. I would have guessed spalted hackberry for the wood though ?






.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill Thats a really nice shape on that bowl. Great job.


----------



## Steve Bellinger (Nov 12, 2010)

Bills that's a sharp looking bowl, with some great looking wood.:thumbsup:. Here's a spalted holly potpourri bowl i built that has some nice green spalting.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretty bowls. You guys sure know what to do with spalted lumber.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool piece Steve and finding a bit of color in the spalt was a sweet surprise!...Bill...


----------



## tuffy59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Those are both beautiful.


----------

